# London and Ireland Trip Report



## Beaglemom3 (Jun 1, 2014)

Using BA/FF miles, Marriott Rewards Pts and Allen House, a great vacation without too much damage to the pocketbook.

Back from a great trip to England and Ireland although a bit strained by the Aer Lingus strike and the passing of my Great-Aunt (in Ireland) while there. Was not able  to see Garry, “Ireland’s Call”, due to these events. We had to return a day early.

Had to fly back on an airline that I had never heard of, but all was well. _Titan_ _Airways _did the job and did it well. I had big-time reservations, but Googled them and felt better about the info that I read. Also, sitting next to us in the boarding area was a Virgin Atlantic pilot with his little daughter. He was fine with the impending flight, so I relaxed.

Since we used Avios/BA FF miles on Bos-LHR and on the flight home from Dub-Bos on partner airline, Aer Lingus, it was very complicated and compounded until my 6th call to BA Executive Club and got Renata. She straightened everything out. 

*London:*

Two days at the Grosvenor prior to going to Allen House. Great location and staff.  Could see Selfridge’s from our room and had breakfast there (Selfridge’s) one morning as well as a nice one at Gordon Ramsay’s restaurant at the hotel. I really liked the Grosvenor for location, but like the décor/ambience of the County Hall. JMHO.

Staying at Allen House was bitter-sweet this time. Julie is as wonderful as ever. She doesn’t know for certain about next year, but it does look like this year is the last. Still, there’s always hope……….

Highlights: Chelsea Flower Show – OMG !!! It was wonderful !! The Disneyworld and Superbowl of flower shows. I’m an RHS member and went on the members’ only day which helped with the crowd somewhat. Words cannot describe.

Shakespeare’s Globe Theatre:  Very interesting. I had toured the theatre in the past, but never attended a play there. Saw “Much Ado……………”.  Interesting production, but enjoyed the experience of attending a live performance there.
Visits to my much loved National Gallery and Kensington Palace (and Orangery for high tea) as well.

*Trip to Ireland: *Took the Virgin Atlantic sleek train and ferry. 43 GBP per person - for both -  and a good value IMHO. It's called "SailRail".

 Great, smooth train ride (4 hours) through the English and Welsh countryside. Great, smooth mega-ferry ride from Holyhead Wales to Dublin Ferry Port (~3.5 hours). Picked up by private car and driver for the trip to Powerscourt in Wicklow. Well worth it.

*Ireland:
Wicklow:*
Powerscourt Marriott (formerly a Ritz Carlton): WOW ! Lovely (will post photos) and restful after a week in London. Have loads of info and suggestions for any Tuggers going there. The Powerscourt Estate next door and shops/restaurant (Avoca) were great.  The town of Enniskerry (about a mile and a half down) was small and sweet. Took a day trip to Glendalough.

*Dublin/Shelbourne*: Lovely stay there. Doug had never been there, but I have, however, this was my best trip, yet. Good service and room 112 where the Irish Constitution was drafted was an honor to see. We stayed in a nice, modest room.
You are in walking distance of great museums (2-4 blocks), restaurants, shopping and transportation right there on St. Stephen’s Green/Grafton Street area.  The park, St. Stephen’s Green, a green oasis.
Trinity College for the Book of Kells and the Brian Boru exhibit in the wonderful long hall.
A day at the Museum of Ireland for the most wonderful treasurers of Ireland. Unbelievable. The museum guides are outstanding and shared their knowledge of the Tara Brooch and the other treasures in the special exhibit.

Hop-On, Hop-Off bus was great and a bargain for 18 Euros for 2 days (with Airlink bus if you wanted).
Guinness Brewery tour and free drink up on the 7th floor Gravity bar with a 360 tour of Dublin.
Kilmainham Jail – moving beyond words. The GPO, General Post Office, as well. 
Full day coach tour on “Extreme Ireland” tours (great) to Blarney Castle, Cork City and The Rock of Cashel. Long day, but what value for 50 Euros each. This included admission to Blarney and Cashel.

So, that’s the Cliff Notes version of the trip, but please know that I’d be happy to share info for anyone going.

Nice to go away, good to come home. I love to travel, but miss my home and country when I’m away for a long time.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jun 1, 2014)

*Room At Marriott Powerscourt, Wicklow, Ireland*

I've had smaller apartments.







URL=http://s740.photobucket.com/user/Beaglemom52/media/DSC01907_zps39e92363.jpg.html]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jun 1, 2014)

Globe Theatre:















Some Chelsea Flower Show photos (your Lupines or your life ! - Dennis Moore).

























Powerscourt Estate:


----------



## IreneLF (Jun 1, 2014)

Thanks for the report and photos. Sounded like a great trip. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jun 1, 2014)

Love these greenhouses for sale. Could not get them into my carry-on.


----------



## mav (Jun 1, 2014)

Great pics! Sounds like it was a wonderful trip. We were in London the 16th of May thru the 24th. Love that great city! We had a wonderful time as always as well!


----------



## x3 skier (Jun 1, 2014)

Thanks for the photos and I am really both glad and sad in looking forward to my final visit to The Allen House in Oct. This time, I will be traveling with two of my brothers, my sister and my brother-in-law. Makes for a great end to many wonderful years of Allen House visits.

Cheers


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 1, 2014)

Beags, 

Thanks for sharing details of your trip and posting lovely pics too. Vicariously I'm there and can't wait to follow your footsteps to so of those places.

Welcome Home!


Richard


----------



## Luanne (Jun 1, 2014)

Loved the photos!  Thanks for sharing.

I'm going to send your trip report on to my older dd.  She is going to be going to Dublin and then the UK in September.  I know she's looking for some first hand recommendations.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jun 1, 2014)

Luanne said:


> Loved the photos!  Thanks for sharing.
> 
> I'm going to send your trip report on to my older dd.  She is going to be going to Dublin and then the UK in September.  I know she's looking for some first hand recommendations.



If she'd like, she's welcome to call or PM me.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 1, 2014)

Beaglemom3 said:


> If she'd like, she's welcome to call or PM me.



Thanks!  I've sent her what you posted here.  If she wants more info I'll have her contact you.  She is so excited. This will be here first trip there.


----------



## susieq (Jun 1, 2014)

Those pictures were fantastic!!  Sounds like you had a wonderful time ~ thanks for posting!


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 1, 2014)

I am SOOOO envious! What a GREAT trip! Timesharing at it's best!

Jim


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jun 1, 2014)

Okay, just a few more...............

Flowers.......





Beer/Stout/Porter/




More:




Millennium Bridge At Night - After the Play:





Castle in Wales (taken from the train):


----------



## Nancy (Jun 1, 2014)

Nice report and photos.   Glad you had a great trip.

Nancy


----------



## sfwilshire (Jun 1, 2014)

Welcome back! The pictures are amazing. I especially love the flowers.

Sorry we won't see you on Nantucket this year. Maybe next year.

We are still thinking about taking a day trip from the Cape to the Vineyard. We will be in South Yarmouth from very late Sunday night through early Saturday morning. Just haven't decided how the logistics would work. If we can find a reasonable rental car for the day, that seems to be the way to go.

Sheila


----------



## silentg (Jun 5, 2014)

*Ireland photos?*

Hi, I loved your photos, we are heading to Ireland This weekend, do you have any tips Ireland related? We are staying at Fitzpatrick Castle in Dalkey, south of Dubin!
TerryC


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jun 5, 2014)

silentg said:


> Hi, I loved your photos, we are heading to Ireland This weekend, do you have any tips Ireland related? We are staying at Fitzpatrick Castle in Dalkey, south of Dubin!
> TerryC



I'm not an expert on getting in from Dalkey, but GrayFal or another Fitzpatrick pro will be more able than I on this topic, but................

  I'd ask the folks at Fitzpatrick Castle on how best to get into Dublin Center (not sure if the DART runs out there or not. If it does, great. If not, Dublin Bus is good, too. Look online).
http://www.visitdublin.com/Asset/Travel/Getting_Around/Rail-Mobile/Dalkey_DART_Station   Dublin Bus:  http://www.dublinbus.ie/en/Your-Journey1/Timetables/?searchtype=stage_place&searchquery=Dalkey

Sightseeing:

Hop On/Off Bus:
http://www.dublinsightseeing.ie/citytour.aspx

  Dublin 1 (center where Shelbourne Hotel, Trinity College and the National Museum of Ireland are) was my center/place where we started out. You can catch the Hop On, Hop Off Bus right across from the Shelbourne alongside St. Stephen's Green. It was 18 Euros each (senior discount) for two full days with one extra Euro for the Airlink Bus (which we did not use - so, cannot answer about the Airlink Bus).

   I wouldn’t book online. Book at the bus stop. I hope you get “Bill” as your driver. A major loon (so funny).  This will take you to about 29 various stops. The whole loop can take about 1.5-2 hours depending on rush hour traffic or not. We took it all around- great way to see all the sights of Dublin and to understand how the city is laid out. Got off at the Guinness Brewery, toured there - good lunch, too at on the 5th floor, got back on the Hop On/Off, got off at the GPO (post office), got back on and then to Trnity College. Went to Kilmainham Prison as well. I am Irish and so many of these places hold deep meaning to me (as well as others, I'm sure), but I grew up with hearing of these names.

I think the route starts on O'Connell St and that's where the Dalkey bus travels into if I read the 7d schedule correctly. Again, let the folks at Fitzpatrick help you on this.

National Museum houses the treasures of Ireland (JMHO). Ask for Harry - guide - for info on the Tara Brooch. Amazing.
Trinity College - a couple blocks from the Museum, houses the "Book of Kells". Wow !

Day Trips:  There are lots of tour operators, ask at Fitzpatrick or do due diligence online.  Tripadvisor is good, too, mostly.
  Word of advice: Try to book these on good weather days and save the rainy days for museums, etc. 


http://www.extremeireland.ie/Day-Tours/c5/
 We took the 12 hour day tour to Blarney Castle, Cork City and then the Rock of Cashel (under repair - you won't get to see much of the inside). They have many good, long tours on their website.
 Just know that it's a very long day, but you can snooze on the bus if the driver doesn't play the Irish music too loudly.

  A trip out to see Powerscourt and Wild Wicklow is a nice, shorter day trip. – 4 hours. http://loveireland.com/tours/powerscourt-estate-tour-gardens/    Or take a longer trip and see Powerscourt and Glendalough.

http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUser...s_Eireann_Day_Tours-Dublin_County_Dublin.html


Also, supposed to be good, but I have not used them:   http://www.paddywagontours.com/


 For shopping and to poke around a general type store, I went to Dunnes. The shopping center at St. Stephen's was good for breakfast as well. It was a cafeteria style-pick what you want, sort of thing. Much cheaper than the Shelbourne.  Lots of nice shopping near the Shelbourne, Grafton St., etc. But if you're pressed for time, here:  http://www.tripadvisor.com/Attracti...een_Shopping_Centre-Dublin_County_Dublin.html  is one stop shopping with food courts.

Down on Grafton St. is Bewley's. Strong coffee and full Irish breakfasts, too.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 5, 2014)

I just want to add, that you had a very nice looking travel companion!


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jun 5, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> I just want to add, that you had a very nice looking travel companion!



  Thanks ! Agreed ! I met him when I was 21 and he was 23 at Pearl Harbor. Very romantic....... We got back together in 2008. He's a retired US Navy officer (SSBNs and surface/target warships).
It's never too late to have a happy ending.


----------



## GrayFal (Jun 5, 2014)

silentg said:


> Hi, I loved your photos, we are heading to Ireland This weekend, do you have any tips Ireland related? We are staying at Fitzpatrick Castle in Dalkey, south of Dubin!
> TerryC


Can't believe your first time is here!
Enjoy and say hello to Mary in the office for me, they are all so nice.

From the airport, you can take the bus directly to the resort, it is soooo convenient. Route 703, and they have free wifi on the bus.
http://www.aircoach.ie/timetables/route-703-dublin-airport-killineydalkey

I see on the home page they offer a combo ticket of airport transfer and a 2 day HOHO Bus tour.

For going into Dublin, we took the DART from Dalkey…about a 25 minute ride.
You can find the schedule here http://www.irishrail.ie/travel-information/dalkey and there is free wifi on the train.
We usually got off at Pearse or Tara depending on where in town we were going.






I enjoyed my visit to Dalkey Castle http://www.dalkeycastle.com - the guides are in period costume and 'perform' for you as part of the tours.
There is a nice market in the village, just be aware you are walking uphill on the way back.
When we ate in the village, we usually took a taxi back…going to the village or the train, piece of cake!

http://www.dalkeyvillage.net/index.html

We enjoyed a pint and dinner at Finnegans Pub  http://www.finnegans.ie/moto.swf
and at the Guinea Pig Fish Restaurant.

When you look out the window of your unit, you will see Killiney Hill Park above the garden. When you leave the flat, turn left and walk up the hill to the entrance of the park - there is a lovely little tea house there….after a nibble, continue up the path to the right, this is how you reach the summit - stunning views of the coast.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Killiney_Hill

All in all, enjoy your trip!


----------



## GrayFal (Jun 5, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> I just want to add, that you had a very nice looking travel companion!





Beaglemom3 said:


> Thanks ! Agreed ! I met him when I was 21 and he was 23 at Pearl Harbor. Very romantic....... We got back together in 2008. He's a retired US Navy officer (SSBNs and surface/target warships).
> It's never too late to have a happy ending.



A happy ending indeed


----------



## thheath (Jun 5, 2014)

*WOW!  I'm Impressed *

Thanks for the trip report, another for the ole bucket list.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jun 5, 2014)

Forgot........... "photos for foodies":

Good, fresh farm foods at the Avoca Café, Powerscourt Estate (not the hotel). Lovely Irish ladies:





Pear & Vanilla Scones ! Brown scones and mixed berry scones, too (great with butter, jam and a big pot of strong Irish tea !).







Roll-on icing - who knew ?





Brown Bread, Cheese Bread ! Which one ?????




Doug and his emergency exit sign (????) at Bewley's on Grafton St. Their coffee put hair on his chest (mine, too !):









Lunch at the Guinness Brewery:





Powerscourt Estate:


----------



## happymum (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks for a great report. Loved the pictures!


----------



## LAX Mom (Jun 5, 2014)

Great pictures! Thanks for sharing.
The cheese soda bread & scones look so tempting. The flowers at the Chelsea flower show are beautiful! Maybe it's time for another trip across the pond. London has so much to offer. I'd like to spend more time in Dublin, just a short trip there on a cruise stop.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jun 5, 2014)

LAX Mom said:


> Great pictures! Thanks for sharing.
> The cheese soda bread & scones look so tempting. The flowers at the Chelsea flower show are beautiful! Maybe it's time for another trip across the pond. London has so much to offer. I'd like to spend more time in Dublin, just a short trip there on a cruise stop.



Yes, do go. Watch one of my favorite movies, "84 Charing Cross Road" and you'll be reminded the importance of not putting off things - like a trip to London or Ireland.... 

Oh, the warm, buttered cheese or brown bread with a nice bowl of minestrone soup or seafood chowder was a feast in itself.

Dublin is just wonderful and I plan on going more and more. Maybe it's a "tribal" thing for me, but I feel so deeply connected there (and my peeps were from West Cork !).

Note to all who have posted such nice posts - thank you so much and please, visit Ireland and if possible, with someone you love.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 5, 2014)

Beags, I so enjoyed your photos (and have to agree with Denise, BTW).  

My SIL, who's a Master Gardener, would love the flower show.
And those bread/scone photos are so tempting...I'd have to just trash my diet if I were on that trip.  I guess I'm not with it, but I don't really know what's happening to Allen House?  Are they closing?


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jun 6, 2014)

muranojo said:


> Beags, I so enjoyed your photos (and have to agree with Denise, BTW).
> 
> My SIL, who's a Master Gardener, would love the flower show.
> And those bread/scone photos are so tempting...I'd have to just trash my diet if I were on that trip.  I guess I'm not with it, but I don't really know what's happening to Allen House?  Are they closing?



  Thank you.

  I totally trashed my diet there, but it was worth it, every bite ! 

  If your SIL wants to go some year, it's been held on/about the 3rd week of May. She can find out about tickets, both public tickets and member tickets by going to the Royal Horticultural Society website:  http://www.rhs.org.uk/

  Re: the Allen House.... the RTU/Right to Use has expired this year and it is scheduled to cease operating as a timeshare. I knew this when I bought mine many years ago and it seemed like a long way off at the time, but the time has come. It's valuable property and will revert back to the owner as I understand it. It will probably be renovated to upscale condos for sale or rent - that's just my guess.


----------



## Picker57 (Jun 6, 2014)

Wonderful photos...thanks.  For anyone interested in seeing Ireland by tour, we've done two-week tours with the Rick Steves group twice, and they're terrific.  These photos brought back many great memories, including our day at Powers Court.  I'm not a big flower guy, but that place is phenomenal. 
                 ----------------------Zach


----------



## silentg (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks for the info Pat! We are so excited to be going to Fitzpatrick's this week! Will let you know how our time was when we get back!


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 6, 2014)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I totally trashed my diet there, but it was worth it, every bite !
> 
> ...



Thanks for the link, I sent it on to her.  Also thanks for the update on Allen House.


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 6, 2014)

A picture is worth a thousand words. Love your pictures and what a nice vacation you had in London and Ireland and I love your happy ending with a long lost sweetheart of your youth. 

A vacation like that can't be any better except for the passing of your great-aunt while you were there. My sincere condolences to you, Jeanne.


----------



## Karen G (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks so much for your lovely pictures and trip report. What a wonderful trip you had! We also saw a play at Shakespeare’s Globe Theatre and it was fun to remember it from your pictures.


----------



## Elli (Jun 6, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> I just want to add, that you had a very nice looking travel companion!


I agree, but what about a picture of you, Beaglemom3 ??


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jun 7, 2014)

Elli said:


> I agree, but what about a picture of you, Beaglemom3 ??



Ha ! I am camera shy (with good reason), but here's one.

* It's a little known fact that the Eiffel Tower is actually located on the top of my head, thus allowing contact with the mother ship when needed. *


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jun 7, 2014)

Elli said:


> I agree, but what about a picture of you, Beaglemom3 ??



I can be found here on Tug:  http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=71324&highlight=banner Currently, Pg. 24- Post 589.  Fun time with IreneLF, KayH, PatH and GrayFal in St. John, USVI.


----------



## Elli (Jun 7, 2014)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Ha ! I am camera shy (with good reason), but here's one.
> 
> * It's a little known fact that the Eiffel Tower is actually located on the top of my head, thus allowing contact with the mother ship when needed. *


Thanks, I like this one with the Eiffel Tower - did you take the elevator up?  We took some great shots from the top.


----------



## GrayFal (Jun 7, 2014)

silentg said:


> Thanks for the info Pat! We are so excited to be going to Fitzpatrick's this week! Will let you know how our time was when we get back!




Enjoy !



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shagnut (Jun 17, 2014)

What a wonderful trip.  I've never been to Europe.  Someday, someday.  
shaggy


----------



## BrandonYaris (Jun 23, 2014)

This is the great report with interesting info. It really makes me dreaming about such a trip.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jun 23, 2014)

BrandonYaris said:


> This is the great report with interesting info. It really makes me dreaming about such a trip.



  BY,
  Welcome to Tug where we like to share our trip/travel/vacation experiences, good & bad.
  Please stick around.
  Nice to have you.
B


----------

